# $4.00 Plastic Drop Cloth could have prevented this!



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*$4.00 Plastic Drop Cloth could have prevented this!*

When I felt the paint on this truck with my bare hand and using the baggie test, I could tell right away it needed some help...

Here's some freshly kneaded clay ready to go.

I'm ONLY going to clay the first *half *of the driver's side of the hood.










Here's what I pulled off...



















On a white microfiber towel for or contrast eh...



















And it's on the paint, the glass, the wood, everywhere. I recently bought a 2 mil drop cloth at Lowe's and I remember it costing me around $4.00


----------

